# Říkal někam do prostoru



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to znamená? Je to jako: říkat sám sebou?
Tak proto vidim... mnul si oči a říkal někam do prostoru...
Děkuju moc


----------



## zuzanadoma

Myslím, že si to mohl říkat i pro sebe, ale adresát není důležitý. Představuji si údiv, dotyčný zírá někam před sebe a přitom mluví... V tu chvíli mu, zdá se, bylo jedno, jestli ho někdo slyší nebo ne. 

Hezký den


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh jo, v italštině by se to řeklo myslím... nel vuoto: do prázdnoty
Hezký den i tobě


----------



## ldorrodli

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> co to znamená? Je to jako: říkat sám sebou?
> Tak proto vidim... mnul si oči a říkal někam do prostoru...
> Děkuju moc



tady nepoužijeme sloveso "říkat" ale "mluvit".
tím "říkat sám sebou" myslíš pravděpodobně "mluvit sám se sebou".
rozdíl těchto dvou sloves:
např. mluvil *s *někým, mluvil *na* někoho, říkal někomu*, že* něco (nikoliv muvil někomu něco), říkal, *že* tě viděl (nikoliv mluvil, že něco viděl). 
mluvil *o* něčem; říkal *o* něčem*, že *(to je..). mohlo by být "říkal někam do prostoru, že....", ale mnohem lepší je "mluvil do prázdna". 
asi opravdu mluvil nahlas sám se sebou, nebo ho nikdo neposlouchal


----------



## Garin

"Říkal někam do prostoru" bych spíš chápal, jako že nemluvil k nikomu konkrétně, nedíval se do očí, nedíval se na nikoho, komu by bylo sdělení určeno. Mohl to dělat i schválně, jako že ten, komu bylo sdělení určeno, mu nestojí za pohled nebo s ním nechce vést debatu. Občas vejdu do dětského pokoje a "do prostoru" řeknu: "Za čtvrt hodiny tu bude uklizeno!" ;-)


----------

